

Why aren’t Apple’s error messages written by marketers? - aresant
http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/06/why-arent-apples-error-messages-written-by-marketers/?sunday

======
tosseraccount
And where is the "not okay" button? "You're system is Fried" "Okay?"

No it is not okay.

